# vanilla fish attractant



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i heard from a friend that vanilla is a good fish attractant. is this a myth or truth?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've been using it in my doughballs for carp over 50 years.so yes,it works


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

castmaster00.........You heard right.....It's the truth.....


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I've soaked shrimp in it for use as catfish bait... Works rather well actually!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I've also heard that vasiline and anise oil work great too. I know the anise oile does but not sure about the vasaline.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

In Arizona, a guy told me to mix vanilla extract with corn for trout. He swore by it. I don't think I caught anything.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've soaked shrimp in it for use as catfish bait... Works rather well actually!


ditto.i forgot to mention that.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used it alot in various carp baits...ie doughballs and sweetcorn...a great addition. For ice fishing for trout it worked great in sweetcorn too.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My dad used to dip nightcrawlers in it for catfish at LaDue and Mosquito.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

would this tactic work for eyes and bass as well?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Have used it for carp also


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

when i was a kid, we would put a little piece of real sponge above our hooks and pour some vanilla extract on it. the hook was then baited and the cats came sniffing around.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cant go wrong with vanilla. I know the smell of "warm vanilla sugar" gets my attention when the better half puts it on


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Years ago, we'd take a handful of Wheaties, dip em in water to get moist, add some vanilla and let it get tacky in the sun........excellent for carp!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

snake, used to use that same recipe for big carp in the maumee. Cant go wrong, there are a lot of household spices that you can throw in a bowl with some wet wheaties and do well on the river.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

nooffseason said:


> snake, used to use that same recipe for big carp in the maumee. Cant go wrong, there are a lot of household spices that you can throw in a bowl with some wet wheaties and do well on the river.


are you sure that is not the wheaties themselves? does vanilla work well for bass as well? or does it bellyflop harder than a 3ft muskie?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally got a sample of shark liver oil in. Ordered it this past summer when we all were talking about WD-40 as a fish attractant.
That stuff was hard to find. I guess sharks are getting rarer and rarer. Had to order it through a SE Asian company(shark fin soup anyone??).
Can't wait to try it next spring.




> are you sure that is not the wheaties themselves? does vanilla work well for bass as well?


Why don't you try it???? cast some wheaties on one pole and some wheaties with vanilla on another. See what outfishes the other.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I can remember back in 1948..My grandpa used to mix vanilla in his dough balls when he went fishing...this trick has been around for a long time....C.L....Can't hurt


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

How much was that stuff Mike?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey what other things would this stuff work on? bass crappie walleye? what


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd think vanilla and most other strong scents really appeal to the scavenger species like carp, cats, etc. But who knows... garlic can be a great scent for bass. I might try letting a sponful of vanilla soak into a bag of my largemouth soft plastics this spring.


----------

